# Help, Only root can use linux-oracle-jdk



## jinlong.hao (Aug 4, 2017)

I've install linux-oracle-jdk, and i find i can run "java -version" with root user, but with other user,  "java -version" command has no reposonse.

Could anyone tell me what's wrong with it?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2017)

The  most common problem is when you're installing something with umask(1) being too strict. What's root's `umask`?


----------

